# Bad Corsair 600T Fan. What to do?



## Chosen Juan (May 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just put together a new build recently (<-- specs) and for the most part it's been good. Except for the front 200mm fan. For the first few days it's been great, but now the front 200mm fan is making some noise. It's not too loud, but it's noticeable. I'm sure you guys know the sound of bicycle wheels when you put a playing card on them, it sounds pretty much like that but to a smaller degree on a case fan. It's a little annoying, and I feel that it's impeding the air flow because when I look at the fan, it's doesn't seem like it's spinning smoothly. It's wobbling a little bit which gives the appearance of flickering lights, even thoughtt he white lights are solid.

Is there a solution to this? Or should I just get another 200mm fan to replace it? Or maybe contact Corsair?

I also have four 120mm fans on the way from NewEgg. I could just put two of those 120mm fans on the top for exhaust (I don't know if this will be better than one 200mm fan for exhaust), and then place the top 200mm fan to the front as intake?

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Fourstaff (May 24, 2011)

Contact Corsair and see how it goes.


----------



## -FOG- (May 24, 2011)

You should check first  by spinning the fan with your hand whether it's making contact with smth (loose wire etc. ) and if it's not touching anything then I'd buy a new cooler


----------



## Chosen Juan (May 24, 2011)

-FOG- said:


> You should check first  by spinning the fan with your hand whether it's making contact with smth (loose wire etc. ) and if it's not touching anything then I'd buy a new cooler



I did that and it's not touching anything. When I spin it myself it seems to spin fine. But when I turn on the comp that's when it starts spinning wobbly and makes noise.

If I were to replace the fans, anyone know of 200mm fans that can replace the ones on the 600T? Or are they all the same?


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2011)

Corsair has pretty good customer support. I'm sure they would send you a replacement. I know Antec sells a 200mm fan.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 24, 2011)

I think this might be related to the kit that corsair os now offering with their cases here: 



> NB: Please note that the first batch of cases made by Corsair had a minor issue where the fan cable caused, in some cases, for the fan to resinate and cause a vibration noise on the case - all of our stock currently includes the kit for you to install or has the kit pre-installed. We cannot guarentee which you will get - if you received the kit and it needs fitting, you will receive a full instruction manual to install it.



Source: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-036-CS&groupid=701&catid=7&subcat=1489

This is the 650D case though the symptoms seem to similar to what you explained, if that is the case Corsair should replace the fan/address the issue for you FOC


----------



## Chosen Juan (May 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I think this might be related to the kit that corsair os now offering with their cases here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...I switched the front 200mm fan to a different fan header (still connected to the built-in fan controller) and it seems to work normal now. It doesn't wobble any more and no more annoying noises can be heard. I'm happy, but at the same time I have fans on the way and I plan on using all of the fan connections to the built-in fan controller so hopefully that isn't an issue.


----------



## micropage7 (May 28, 2011)

or you need to add some oil on that


----------

